# Anyone have Kenwood KNA-G510 NAV?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Ive been looking into this as i want a NAV for my kenwoos DDX6019. It susposed to work with it. Anyone have any comments if they own one? Also is there a monthly Fee, i read about XM traffic but i wasnt sure if its a must.

Thanks Ozzhead


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

I went with the kenwood kvt817dvd and the kna 4100 awesome system..


----------

